# bigger brakes.



## Pistolpete3 (Mar 19, 2007)

heyhey. I just drove my car finally after a year of building it, now i noticed that the stock vr6 brakes on my mk4 golf are too weak. I just want to know is there any bigger brakes from other vws that bolt on to my set up. like an A4 or something.


----------



## Old Guy GTI (Jun 16, 2008)

Audi TT if you buy the corresponding carriers.


----------



## Pistolpete3 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Old Guy GTI)*

were can i get the carriers?


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: bigger brakes. (Pistolpete3)*

Before you go swapping the hardware, what issues are you having? Unless you are overdriving your brakes and getting fade you should consider what pads/rotors you are running...pads make the biggest impact on brake feel.


----------



## Pistolpete3 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: bigger brakes. (quattrofun5)*

its just not gripping good, like i own a bmw n they grip sharp. i dont really know how to explain it, the vr6 brakes seem to be sloppier then what i am used to. What would be the best set up for under 500 bucks.


----------



## Pistolpete3 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: bigger brakes. (Pistolpete3)*

so what pads and rotors would you suggest?


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: bigger brakes. (Pistolpete3)*

Change your fluid, make sure your tires are in good shape. I use hawk hps on my corrado with the DE 11.3" brake set up and it great. I have a BMW and I know what you mean, but the brakes on my VW work well in comparison.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: bigger brakes. (Pistolpete3)*

Did you do any work on the brakes while you were "building" the car? If so, maybe you need to bleed the brakes, or bleed them better, or brake in the pads and/or rotors.


----------



## Pistolpete3 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: bigger brakes. (germancarnut51)*

yes bled them three times, and the pads are already broken before i started my project. I had them on for a week before i parked it. I have droven my car for about 100 ks already and its the same story.


----------



## Pistolpete3 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: bigger brakes. (Pistolpete3)*

i have toyo proxy, brand spanking new, and no sqweeling from any locking up wheels, it has brand new fluid as week dot 4. since everything was unhooked, i even bled my clutch. it just doesn't have that grip. I am no expert, it just seems like when i brake hard, over 100km per hour, the seem to fade, really quick, I personally thought maybe my rotors don't cool them selves enough under that pressure and heat, but then again I never had problem with brakes till now. so i never looked into how things effect them. 
I know that the front does like 80% of the braking. so i have no problem in changing the set up a bit. anything but a 1200 dollar big brake kit, i don't have that cash. 
mind you my rotors and pads are like brand new! i mean like two weeks new. 
anyone running a sturdy set up on a vr6 mk4? with out the $$$$$$


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: bigger brakes. (Pistolpete3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pistolpete3* »_
I know that the front does like 80% of the braking. so i have no problem in changing the set up a bit. anything but a 1200 dollar big brake kit, i don't have that cash. 


Remember braking bias changes according to weight, weight bias, cg height, and most importantly decel level. 80% is a high bias and I would garauntee you are not in that level. 
Your quick initial braking characteristic is commonly referred to as "bite", and typically a tuning characteristic of your booster, although high mu pads can also change your bite feeling. 
1 hard 0.8+g stop at 100km will not heat your disks up significantly to induce fade. Perhaps 4-6 stops back to back certainly can. 
Be sure to check that your caliper brkt pin's are sliding properly, and that the pad abutment retainers are installed properly and are not kinked in the brkt. You also may want to consider another type of high mu friction.
How did you burnish your disks? (break in period for pad/disks)
Atleast you have sticky new tires, what size are they (diameter)?


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 6:56 PM 8-1-2008_


----------



## Pistolpete3 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: bigger brakes. (GTijoejoe)*

the retainers seem to be fine!, 
um well i drove the car like normal an occasional high speed sudden slow down, 
225/40/18R


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: bigger brakes. (Pistolpete3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pistolpete3* »_the retainers seem to be fine!, 
um well i drove the car like normal an occasional high speed sudden slow down, 
225/40/18R

Try using some more aggressive friction. Usually a on vehicle burnish condition will be stated in a service manual. They will usually consist of several seconds of brake apply and release consecutively.
FYI, larger diameter wheel increases your dynamic load radius and decreases your braking performance.


----------



## Pistolpete3 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: bigger brakes. (GTijoejoe)*

thanks so i do not need better brakes?"


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: bigger brakes. (Pistolpete3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pistolpete3* »_thanks so i do not need better brakes?"


"better brakes" as an entire package... not in my opinion. Just better friction, unless you are truely looking for much better performance than the OEM brakes can supply. 
Try the cheapest options first.


----------



## Pistolpete3 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: bigger brakes. (GTijoejoe)*

ok so oem should brake hard enough just somethings not right????


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: bigger brakes. (Pistolpete3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pistolpete3* »_ok so oem should brake hard enough just somethings not right????

it seems that way to me. I mean its not going to put you face through your windshield, but it should stop decently.


----------

